# Flash file saving and offline viewing?



## Kitoth (Mar 27, 2010)

Ok i updated to the newest version of Firefox after so many annoying reminders, but now i can't use unplug to save flash files that artists upload and that is frustrating. so what is the best way to do it now? 

Also can anyone recommended a good free flash file(SFW) player for offline use?


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: Flash file sacing and offline viewing?*

what do you mean by "unplug"? i dont really understand your problem^^
for playing flashs offline i use either firefox itself or the KMPlayer, which is also my standard media player


----------



## net-cat (Mar 27, 2010)

For the purposes of FA, right click the Download link and hit "Save Link As."


----------



## Kitoth (Mar 27, 2010)

ok what about other sites though that may not have that option. been using Firefox's unplug to save them since i found the add-on.

As far as the offline viewer any ideas?


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 27, 2010)

Kitoth said:


> ok what about other sites though that may not have that option. been using Firefox's unplug to save them since i found the add-on.
> 
> As far as the offline viewer any ideas?



you can go to extras -> page info -> media
there is a list of all files that are used on the current website. there you also have a download button.
and like i said, use the KMPlayer to play them offline


----------



## Kitoth (Mar 27, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> you can go to extras -> page info -> media
> there is a list of all files that are used on the current website. there you also have a download button.
> and like i said, use the KMPlayer to play them offline



is the Kmplayer a stand alone program?


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 27, 2010)

Kitoth said:


> is the Kmplayer a stand alone program?



it is. as i said, i use it as my main media player. its slick, plays almost every format and is using very little memory! i can recommend it^^


----------



## CyberFoxx (Mar 27, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> it is. as i said, i use it as my main media player. its slick, plays almost every format and is using very little memory! i can recommend it^^



I wouldn't recommend KMPlayer, mostly because they stole code from the ffmpeg project.

Best player for SWF, your web browser. Just drag and drop the SWF into an open browser window, and it'll use the Flash plugin to play it, simple.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 27, 2010)

View source, search for SWF file, copy address (not always there, but always work for NewGrounds), save as.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 28, 2010)

CyberFoxx said:


> I wouldn't recommend KMPlayer, mostly because they stole code from the ffmpeg project.



i dont really care about that  its a very slick player with a lot of features and its doing its job extremely well! until now it was able to open any format i threw at it^^ including flash of course


----------



## CyberFoxx (Mar 28, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> i dont really care about that  its a very slick player with a lot of features and its doing its job extremely well! until now it was able to open any format i threw at it^^ including flash of course



Ah yes, the double-standards of the internet. How could I forget them? 
Heaven forbid that a tracer gets found out. Even though they did do good work, the entire community comes down on them.
But stealing code, getting found out, and saying that you never did it? Bah, who cares? The app works fine.


----------



## Runefox (Mar 28, 2010)

CyberFoxx said:


> But stealing code, getting found out, and saying that you never did it? Bah, who cares? The app works fine.



Well, that's one thing, yes, but applications generally are a different breed from art - They provide services and utility, while artwork is generally something that's lacking in those areas. Therefore, if something works, it... Works. That's all the user sees.

I've never really known much about the history of KMPlayer, but its features are fairly robust all considered, and I'm hard-pressed to think of another player that offers quite so fine-tuned control over subtitle rendering, audio output and so on. I'm not really defending the theft of FFMPEG code nor the denial, but rather the idea that it's a decent player when you get down to how it actually runs and the features available.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 28, 2010)

Runefox said:


> Well, that's one thing, yes, but applications generally are a different breed from art - They provide services and utility, while artwork is generally something that's lacking in those areas. Therefore, if something works, it... Works. That's all the user sees.
> 
> I've never really known much about the history of KMPlayer, but its features are fairly robust all considered, and I'm hard-pressed to think of another player that offers quite so fine-tuned control over subtitle rendering, audio output and so on. I'm not really defending the theft of FFMPEG code nor the denial, but rather the idea that it's a decent player when you get down to how it actually runs and the features available.



my point exactly. sure, stealing is bad but its a great player! you can fine-tune pretty much everything.
its bad to find out that they apparently stole the code (which i didnt know before). but does it really matter for the user in the end? i dont htink so. its the best player ive found so far and i sure wont toss it from my harddrive because of that!


----------

